# New R5 3600 build, memory write speed slow??



## tiggywombat (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello all, just built a new Ryzen 5 3600 system today with fresh install of Win 10 and all the latest drivers/BIOS on a Gigabyte B450M S2H.

Left the CPU at stock speeds, since reviews showed that overclocking gave little performance gain. But I managed to tweak my Apacer Panther 2666Mhz memory kit (2*8GB) to 3000Mhz by increasing voltage to 1.32V and loosened timings a little. System is stable after stress testing for an hour with AIDA64. However, I'm not sure why AIDA64 shows my write speed so much slower than read/copy. It should be around 40000MB/s if I'm not mistaken. I tested the memory at standard XMP settings (2666Mhz, 16-16-16-36) and the write speed was also slow. Compared with my 3000Mhz OC, the result was even worse at 21293MB/s.

Any idea why this is happening? Any input/advice would be much appreciated guys.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

that looks about right.

Single CCX zen2 writespeed is low in AIDA.






"
We checked with AMD regarding the roughly half-speed memory write performance from our Ryzen 7 3700X in AIDA64. According to the response, this is to be expected given the application of one CCD for the eight-core Zen 2 part, as opposed to two CCD and therefore two links to the memory controller in the IO die for the 12-core chip.
Memory latency from Zen 2 is comparable to that of Zen and Zen+. This performance is, again, in spite of the segregated IO die for Zen 2 parts.
"

kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-ryzen-7-3700x-zen-2-cpu-review/7


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2019)

What specific mobos advertised higher speed?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 30, 2019)

This is one draw back of AMD's current CPU design, as pointed out above and you're seeing perfectly normal numbers.
This is my RAM tweaked to the max. Still "slow" writes.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> This is one draw back of AMD's current CPU design, as pointed out above and you're seeing perfectly normal numbers.
> This is my RAM tweaked to the max. Still "slow" writes.



Are those your stable settings?


----------



## tiggywombat (Aug 30, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the clarification guys. I never knew about this issue until now. Guess I'll just live with it, I'm still happy with the performance overall.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 30, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Are those your stable settings?


Not with this UEFI, no, I can't go over 3600 now, but hopefully they will be with the new UEFI again, to which the download links are currently broken...


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

tiggywombat said:


> Wow, thanks for the clarification guys. I never knew about this issue until now. Guess I'll just live with it, I'm still happy with the performance overall.



It really doesnt mean anything for client workloads.  the 3700x and in most cases the 3600 games/performs in most apps identically to my chip oc'd to 4.6ghz (i compare FPS from reviews using in game benchmarks - within 1 fps difference most time):

and it uses 1/2 the power, cost 1/3 what I paid for mine and:




so... it doesn't really matter.  Write speed seems to have virtually 0 correlation on client side app performance.


----------

